# what drawl weight do most indoor "male" shooters prefer for target shooting?



## gedster86 (Mar 24, 2011)

*what drawl weight do most indoor "male" shooters prefer for target shooting?*

hey guys im looking to buy a targetbow for indoor 3 spot targets and the 3d range. looking for an all around bow i was thinking the BowTech Sentinel. I usually hunt with my bow set at 67lbs. What would be best for shooting long 600 rounds and 3d shoots.??? Thanks


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Bud,I shoot mainly 3-d but ive shot a few spots leagues. As for my self I shoot a sixty pound bow and customize my arrows so I get 280fps out of my set up. This allows me to shoot as much as I want with out the fatigue of having to lug that seventy two pounder back. Ive even started deer hunting with a sixty pound bow. I recomend shooting as light of a poundage as you can while still maintaing a good arrow weight/speed. I am curently shooting 59lbs out of a bowtech specialist with victory x-ringers hv. And I am getting 279.54 feet per second out of her. as for the sentianal, I consider it a great bow. I watch a man own the open b class last year with a sentinal.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't think that there is a draw weight that "most" shoot. You don't need much indoors. I go with the theory that indoors requires a lot of practice to be perfect so a low DW is easier on the shoulders. My indoor bow is set at 43 #. A few guys that I shoot with have theirs set even lower.

There are plenty of guys shooting well with 70# and even above.

Outdoors is a different story. All of the outdoor venues benefit from more arrow speed. But indoors, you just need enough to clear the ceiling. 

Allen

Allen


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

shoot indoor 3d at 65# and hunt at 65#, don't mess with my bow based on where I am shooting I know as soon as it comes out of the case its ready to go year round

if I were to buy a solely target bow I would go down to 60 though...


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I believe 50# to 60# would catch a large percentage of the indoor shooters.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

I shoot 52 to 54# but shoot 60 for hunting and 3/D it all depends on your ability you don't need much speed for spot but some guys feel they need to shoot a ton of weight. Its all about the holding weight at full draw if you are comfortable and consistent pulling at 62 # then you need to consider the holding weight and let off, to much will be inconsistent and to little wont be very good ether. Shoot what ever you can very easily manage over, and over, and over, the exact same way. Some times less is more, it all depends on how developed your shooting muscle groups are. Some huge guys are shooting 45 pounds and some little fellas can consistently shoot 55 or 60# for spot. Keep in mind you will shoot thousands of arrows a month if you intend on competing seriously, so the draw and holding weight is critical to stay as consistent.


----------

